# guess what this is!



## pupman (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi everyone,As you can see I have a little time right now,somthing I seldom have being at for awhile after an injury that required surgery. I thought you might like to guess what this is but I will tell you where it came from -12 ft. down in a privy in Brooklyn,recently found.You folks take a shot and then I'll divulge what it is! Best to all Kev( PUP)


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 6, 2005)

12 pound canon ball?


----------



## stormysouth (Dec 6, 2005)

Pup,

 A petrified piece of McDonald's sausage?

 Don't ya know ya can't ask a woman what something is ( and her not know what it is) and then make her wait for the answer, it drives us insane. Please don't make us wait too long.

 Lisa


----------



## pupman (Dec 6, 2005)

Bingo! A cannon ball! But to dig it in an outouse and how did it come to get in the hole,was it shot there? I will tell you guys one thing-in the pit next door we dug a genuine revolutionary war big bore dueling pistol! I would post a picture but one of my digging partners ended up with it! Go figure! Kev


----------



## capsoda (Dec 6, 2005)

Whoa, That guy must have really had stomach trouble.[&:] Bet I know how it got down there, because when I was a kid I threw stuff down my aunts and grannys outhouse hole.[8|]


----------



## Miles (Dec 6, 2005)

Maybe a guy found it after the civil war and kept it, but then his wife thought it looked ugly and threw it out. [>:]


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 6, 2005)

weird thing is i have seen canon balls come out of priveys several times.
 I think kids had fun dropping stuff like that down the toilet and hearing the splat.


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 6, 2005)

HI Kev,

 I got a big 31 pound ball out of a hole last month. 

 Chris


----------



## ronvae (Dec 6, 2005)

I've seen some wlf spiders in privys that I woulda thrown a cannon ball at if one was handy.  They were so big, they made eye contact & flexed their biceps.  Maybe it was a good thing I didn't have a cannon ball--they might've thrown it back![][:-][&:][>:][X(]


----------



## pupman (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks everybody,Now I know I'm not the only one with"cannon balls"! Now what about that revolutionary war dueling flintlock...... Pup


----------



## gatorman (Dec 7, 2005)

I heard on the news the other day that a man was arrested for buying a live cannon ball from a man in the parking lot of a gun show.[][][][8|]


----------



## DiggerBryan (Dec 13, 2005)

HAHA! I'd say waaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy too much. []


----------

